# emisor y receptor en FM para una banda musical



## manuel castro garrido (Nov 25, 2006)

hola, soy un musico un poco jodido y me molestan mucho los cables y me gustaria hacer unos equipor inhambricos para cada instrumento(guitarras, bajos, teclados, bateria, saxofone,flauta traversa...), lo ideal es que se trasnmita por sobre la banda comercial y que tengan un alcance +- de unos 150mt, les agradeceria mucho si me pudieran ayuadr en este proyecto..de ante manos muchas gracias...


----------



## VichoT (Nov 26, 2006)

Holas.manuel castro garrido.Deseas usar las frecuencias por sobre la banda comercial de FM??? eso seria desde 110Mhz hacia adelante....

Pues te tengo 2 inconvenientes.....el 1º  se debe a ke esta banda esta ocupada por radios de emergencia , la de bomberos, los pacos y ambulancias, si te metes a transmitir ahy podrias llegar a causar algun problema...es una posibilidad pero ahy ke decirlo...

el 2º drama ke veo eske tendras ke hacerte un receptor para esa frecuencia.. no es tan complicado pero a mayor frecuencia y sin poseer la experiencia necesaria el sistema ke diseñes es muiy inestable. y lo ke tu necesitas es algo muy estable

otra cosa ke no entendi es ke kieres un transmisor/receptor para cada instrumento???? eso es harto trabajo ..creo ke la mejor opcion es comprarte algun sistema completo ya hecho, ya ke los ctos ke aki estan publicados no son de una excelente calidad de sonido y la relacion señal/rido tampoco es delas mejores....

si aun kieres construirte todo el aparataje te recomeindo ke indages por debajo dela banda comercial.... desde 50Mhz para abajo...allí ahy radioaficionados solamente  y noles afectara en demasia tus equipos... entre 50 y 80 estan los canales bajos de TV.

Suerte

BYE!


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 6, 2006)

Me dedico al alquiler de equipos para bandas y grupos de rock y si quieres un consejo, comprate una manguera con cajetín y conexiones. Las hay de 30 Mts. por tan solo 200 Euros, y te permiten ubicar la mezcla en un sitio con panorama sin problemas. 
Transmitir señales via radio, normalmente o dispones de mucha calidad en el equipo usado o la degradaras considerablemente. Eso sin pensar en las sobremodulaciones entre emisores y receptores. Para alguna cosa puntual puedes usar un video sender de los que venden en cualquier tienda de electrodomesticos. Tienen bastante calidad y precio asequible, y te permiten hasta 100 metros sin problemas.. Piensa que necesitaras señales de linea, cosa que las guitarras, microfonos, bajos, etc van  con señales de micro o a través de cajas inyectoras con señal en pocos mv.
No te compliques, una manguerita con 12 envios y cuatro retornos y tienes para doce lineas, 2 envios para PA y 2 lineas para monitorizacion


----------

